# Oh No I did it again!!



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Well I'm officially a betta freak, I went to the Ottawa Ex with my friend, and coming out of an exhibit I saw a stand selling betta's.

I was in shock cause they were not selling them in ideal condition's, but atleast the cups they were in were bigger then pet'smarts. The water was clean, but it was cold out, so ya cold water. 

The girl told me they came directly from Thailand and were still only babies, the one I got I think she said was the youngest, three months or so. She had this deal where u get a fish and everything to take care of it, not properly tho, I'll have to go get him a bigger home tomorrow or something. But she gave u the plastic aquarium thing, a net, some food, gravel and a very *useless care sheet* *lol* all for 30 bucks. 
Is that to much for that type of deal?

So I came home with two stuffed animals and this handsome 'lil guy..so without any ado..I present to u Tex the delta tail..i think.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Tex:


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

OMG HES BEAUTIFUL!!!

I think hes a delta and if im not mistakened, is he a dragon?

Wow, he is aquabid quality!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I know eh, that's what I thought when I saw him, he's aquabid quality. And I'm so happy I maybe got a betta breeder, or something not too far from where I live, she gave me her biseness card.

He's maybe still quite young, so for being a dragon I dunno, his scales don`t look like those of a dragon, the blue isn`t all over his body, just his back, so I dunno, I hope so..when he settle`s in he might change a bit.
What attracted me to him was his lil`mask tho, it`s really cute.

What do u think of his name... does it suit him...


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

He is really pretty and don't worry about having to many I have 5 now I never thought I would have that many lol.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I have three now with Tex, but it`s not the amount of fish I have, it`s wether I can take care of them, bigger tank, heater, thermometer, gravel..ect, oh and outlets, the energy it must use to run the tank.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah its expensive, For deigo's tank I just got a 2 gallon jar from wal-mart it was 9 bucks I put a filter in it and it doesn't have a heater yet but it has a 3 dollar desk lamp I got from ikea a million years ago that is doing a good job at keeping his tank the right temp. I would actually suggest to save money if you have a wal-mart close by to get the jar its perfect and cheaper then a tank at a petstore and deigo LOVES it I also got him a little bowl and put it on it's side it cost 1.50 and looks great too I have a pic of it I can show you if you want.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a huge spot light on him now to heat his water, do u keep ur lamp on all night?
I'd love to see a pic yes!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I would but it gets really hot after awhile, tonight is his first night here so I will see if his temp drops alot.Hang on let me upload it from my camera I have been taking alot of pictures today with my two new boys lol.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

He's gorgeous!! I AM SO JEALOUS. I went to the EX over here and I didn't see a stand selling bettas. >.< 

That's CHEAP in my eyes.... I got my pastel delta for $25. And a gorgeous fish, a net, some food and gravel for $30? Wow.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

WOW i love Tex he is a jaw dropper!! i love the turquoise he has in him


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok here is the jar and everything in it the collom was 1.50 at petco the plant was 2 something at my meijer idk if you have meijers in canada.and I got the mini bowl there too and the gravel was three bucks for a 5 pound bag which I used most of but not all of it.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I forgot you can't see the lamp cause it's behind the tank.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Hum, maybe it was just a one time thing, I used to work at Lansdowne as a security guard, and I worked the Ex a couple time's so I know for a fact that those booths change from day to day.

If that is true then I prefer that then to know those betta's where standing there for a week.

Yeah the betta's where 25, but the deal was 30 bucks, so for a few more u got the fish and everything to take care of it.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow nice set up, u got that clear jar at Walmart? What section? 
All I noticed were the plastic storage bins, but I wanna be able to see my betta, so I steer clear of that ile when I'm looking for betta tanks.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

@ bettalover: Thankx I love him too, it's hard to see in the pic's but the clear parts on his fins are actually black.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah it's right by the dishes and silverwere stuff kind of in the kitchen area they said they were 12 dollars but none of them had a tag so they looked it up and they were 9.It comes with a lid too so now I have a random lid I have no use for lol.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Cool sweet! Now I just have to find out when the walmart opens, to go get him a proper home so I can sleep *lol* I'm to nervous to sleep his temp. is droping and he needs a heater quick.
So I'm up at 5:30 in the morning *ugh*


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

he is gorgeous!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Thankx


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So pretty! So jealous!


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow, hes really pretty. He kind of reminds me of Christmas with all of that green and red.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Thankx guys!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Well he made it through the night, his first night in a real nice home. I'm having breakfast and he ate two bloodworms as a welcome home treat, then I'm off to go find him something better. *lol*


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow beautiful form for a delta tail!  REALLY! I'm jealous haha.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Hehe thankx, what is the difference between a delta tail and a super delta tail?
Not that I think that Tax is a super, I just wanna know the dif.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Well just got back from the store, and I brought back a gorgeous 5g. aquarium. *Uh Oh!* I did find those glass jars that someone suggested but I feared it might be to small for the decorations I already have here.

So I bought a 5g., I think I'll transfer Jet into the 5 and Tex will take the 2.5, what do u guys think?

Jet is a king, in a 2.5g. *lol*


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

JaspersANGEL said:


> Hehe thankx, what is the difference between a delta tail and a super delta tail?
> Not that I think that Tax is a super, I just wanna know the dif.


 
Double tails look like deltas, but they have two caudal fins, like a VT, but one looks upside down, and you can actually see in some lower quality (like mine haha) where the muscle almost forms two tails as he swims.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

JaspersANGEL said:


> Well just got back from the store, and I brought back a gorgeous 5g. aquarium. *Uh Oh!* I did find those glass jars that someone suggested but I feared it might be to small for the decorations I already have here.
> 
> So I bought a 5g., I think I'll transfer Jet into the 5 and Tex will take the 2.5, what do u guys think?
> 
> Jet is a king, in a 2.5g. *lol*


Thats a good idea. and yeah the jar kind of limits how many or what decorations you put in it.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I did the switch, I put Tex in Jet's tank and Jet is now bouncing around the 5g. . He looks so happy, I never saw such an energetic betta.
Pics


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm just guessing, but from what the betta fish dealer told me Tex is three months old, and that was a couple days ago.
So I decided that his birthday would be on every first of the month, since I dunno his real b-day.

So happy 4 month b-day my sweet baby Tex!!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats!!! He's STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Thankx


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

He is so cute!! happy b-day tex!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

He is a little scared of the camera, that's y I keep getting those looks from him.
Thankx


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lol in your avatar it looks like he is going Uh What are you doing with that big eye ball?

lol


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I made this last night

http://www.facebook.com/karine.lefebvre3?v=app_2392950137#!/video/video.php?v=486696954125

He's always in those plants, wonder if I should give him another.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well the link doesnt work very well because it says you must be logged in to view it.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

He is so gorgeous. I love his colors.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Thankx


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

]Well Tex blew his first two bubble nests, I'm worried cause he's still pretty tiny tini and i read somewhere that once a fish blows bubble nests it means that he reached maturity.
Could it be possible that is growth has been stunted?
Or will he still grow?
Poor Tex!!

Plus he blew those two in Jets tank, means hes happy there. But he can't stay there, so know i'll feel bad switching him back 

But i'm so happy to see those bubble nests:

First:
Under the sponge baffle of the filter

View attachment 18380


Second:
Near the thermometer

View attachment 18377


View attachment 18378


View attachment 18379


----------



## MizzVamp115 (Oct 2, 2010)

Tex is beautiful!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Thankx hehehehe I tell him everyday!!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

So Just to show u guy's how much my baby grew, well grew a bit..he's still a bit small in body but his fin's and color changed.

I even think he grew into a halfmoon?
I got him to flare a couple day's ago wich he never wanted to do..beautiful, is he a halfmoon now?

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?i...=a.10150154651349126.354850.507244125&theater

I hope the link work's!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

i think that is like sexual maturity, he probably will still grow and fill out. I mean, people are the same way, they may hit it at 15 but they grow a lot more afterwards so you never know. And he is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

thankx


----------

